# Ordner Auflistung Forbidden



## elgo (16. Juli 2005)

403 Forbidden

wenn ich auf eine belieben ordner zugreifen möchte wird mir das verwehrt!
gibt es eine möglichkeit mir eine auflistung des ordner inhaltes anzuzeigen
ohne die kompletten apache einstellungen zu änderen

ich meine damit die "auflistungsrechte" nur für einen bestimmten ordner zu ändern


----------



## Arne Buchwald (16. Juli 2005)

Hallo Elgo,

du musst im Apache für das Directory die Option Indexes setzen:

```
<Directory /www/htdocs/example>
Options +Indexes
</Directory>
```


----------



## Dr Dau (18. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Sofern dass "aushebeln" der Einstellung nicht in der Serverconfig unterbunden wird, langt es auch wenn Du in dem jeweiligem Ordner eine .htaccess anlegst.
Wenn es für alle Ordner gelten soll, dann muss die .htaccess in den Startordner vom Webspace.

Inhalt der .htaccess

```
Options +Indexes
```
Gruss Dr Dau


----------

